# Post pics of A3's with stock audi and or VAG wheels please



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

May be picking up an used A3 in a week or so and wanted to see what looks best with 17-19" stock vw,audi,lambo,bentley etc wheels. The car currently has the 17? multispoke wheels now. :beer:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Kriminal (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## dargofinch (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Ultrasports Wheels/ 18x8 43et


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

tiptronic said:


> Ultrasports Wheels/ 18x8 43et


sline Q3 ?


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

boostina3 said:


>


Is this photoshoped? It doesn't look right.

EDIT: If not those look like 20"


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

wheels are ordered and shipped but yes that pic is pchopped


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

boostina3 said:


> sline Q3 ?


 i know right? lol Its not bad really until Im next to a lowered A3


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Any with monoblocks Maybe a black a3


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Any with RS6 wheels?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

sport package wheels on a Q3


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Q3 baby!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Before she came home from the dealer


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

So you bought the car with the big brake kit! nice


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

audi a8 fat fives 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

BrandonF said:


> So you bought the car with the big brake kit! nice


 Haha yeah, no way I had an extra $2500 to throw at the car...thanks former owner


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

boostina3 said:


> wheels are ordered and shipped but yes that pic is pchopped


 Dude that's gonna look dirty. I sweat those wheels.


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Ruby Q (aka Q3 Maximus) on 17's 









azoceanblue on 17's


----------



## s4indaworks (Sep 8, 2002)

gCHOW said:


> audi a8 fat fives


 very nice. 

are the fat fives forged? i am guessing not but wanted to confirm. tia.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Not so recent pic of mine but it's OEM. :laugh: :


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

A3Performance said:


>


 Nice ride man :thumbup: Do you rub with the 16mm spacers on the back at all? How does it affect the ride quality if at all? I heard that the max was 8mm and 10mm


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

doesn't rub at all.. it rides just like stock!


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

Col. Sandurz said:


>


 Nice work. A7/A8 wheels, right?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

^^They are reps from oemwheelsplus


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

boostina3 said:


> ^^They are reps from oemwheelsplus


 Right, but A7/A8 reps? Right? They look awesome.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

A3Performance said:


> doesn't rub at all.. it rides just like stock!


 Are they H&R spacers? and where did you get your extended lug nuts from?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

jmass said:


> Are they H&R spacers? and where did you get your extended lug nuts from?


 Forge Motorsports, the kit comes with the extended lugs. ECS and H&R sell similar kits too. :thumbup:


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

A3Performance said:


>


I have the same wheels on my '06 but for some reason these seem larger than 17" 

are they 18"s? I have never heard of the 16 spokes in 18" and I think that my mind is just playing tricks on me cuz I'm tired but I thought I'd ask anyway :screwy:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

jmass said:


> I have the same wheels on my '06 but for some reason these seem larger than 17"
> 
> are they 18"s? I have never heard of the 16 spokes in 18" and I think that my mind is just playing tricks on me cuz I'm tired but I thought I'd ask anyway :screwy:


i think it's your eyes playing tricks on you...
maybe because it's lowered?


----------

